# Red Bull Air Race



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone been to any of these?

It looks great!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Anyone been to any of these?
> 
> It looks great!


Doesn't it just, Ive just come back from the cinema ( in Perth, WA ) and they ran an add for it before the film, it looks spectacular we were watching it and saying so, then they announced the location, Perth WA and I leave on monday






























bugger


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Just bought a ticket for the UK round at Longleat in September. Hope it's as good as it looks!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone been to any of these?
> ...


Thought they needed you to stay a few more days....


----------

